#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Пхова

## Per Se

Надеюсь что смогу сделать это в июне 2008. А в качестве Вашего мнения, можете поделиться, в общих чертах, как Пхова изменила Вас?

----------


## Аньезка

> Надеюсь что смогу сделать это в июне 2008. А в качестве Вашего мнения, можете поделиться, в общих чертах, как Пхова изменила Вас?


Это конкретные инструкции к тому, что нужно делать в момент смерти. С этим знанием страх смерти уменьшается. Кроме того, в случае смерти людей и животных рядом с тобой, больше не чувствуешь себя беспомощным - ты знаешь, что нужно делать, чтобы помочь.

----------


## Шаман

> Надеюсь что смогу сделать это в июне 2008. А в качестве Вашего мнения, можете поделиться, в общих чертах, как Пхова изменила Вас?


У Вас уже есть надежды, но пока Вы ещё не думали о последствиях, так получается?  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Роман К

Изменила... в лучшую сторону. Не скажу, что страх смерти пропал, но стал как бы.. не настоящий... и может быть больше сочувствия стало..

----------


## Per Se

> У Вас уже есть надежды, но пока Вы ещё не думали о последствиях, так получается?


 :Smilie:  У меня есть надежда что в день когда сойдутся многие "если" я смогу встать и пойти. Уж больно я нерешителен. А с точки зрения бессилия перед смертью или помощи другим в такой ситуации — с этим-то всё ясно. Я получу в руки ещё один инструмент. Но, думаю что Пхова может привести к "щелчку" в голове.  :Smilie:  ... понятно, конечно, что лучше медитировать не привязываясь к ощущениям и не ожидая их... но  :Smilie:  уж очень любопытно — каков он "щелчёк"?... 
Или даже не "каков он?" а скорее "он был у Вас?"

----------


## Шаман

Если конкретно про меня вопрос, то у меня была брезгливость. Брезгливость осталась. По отношению к конкретному персонажу и его методам.

А желание щелчка... достаточно подойти к гопникам на улице и попросить у них мобильник позвонить, будет Вам щелчок  :Wink:  Дырка в голове тоже может появиться, кровь выступить, все дела...

Если же серьёзно, мне интересны осознанные наблюдаемые устойчивые изменения  :Smilie:

----------


## Per Se

> Если же серьёзно, мне интересны осознанные наблюдаемые устойчивые изменения


 Вы предпочитаете "сам процесс"  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Лора

Еще неделю после пховы(и долгого пути домой) я сидела на работе, смотрела на народ и не понимала, чего они так мечутся. Куда они все бегут? Почему так кричат? Мгновения были (внутренние) длинные-длинные, плавные, как шаги в тумане. И окружающие были больше воспринимаемы как призраки(это при всей их шумности), а реальностью оставалось озеро(Ладога), белые ночи и медитация. Ни за что не поменяю это впечатление на другое. Оно - особенное. Я познакомилась сама с собой.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ни за что не поменяю это впечатление на другое. Оно - особенное.


Всё, на этом подлинная практика медитации заканчивается - и начинается собирание верстовых столбов вдоль дороги...

----------


## Per Se

> Всё, на этом подлинная практика медитации заканчивается - и начинается собирание верстовых столбов вдоль дороги...


мне это напоминает разговоры о том кто "святее, правее, истинней и т.п." а ярлычки-то сансарные. может, поменьше жесткости?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я просто констатировал факт: если человек цепляется за ощущения, это не практика Дхармы. Об этом, кстати, любит напоминать Оле Нидал. 

Есть масса других, менее сложных и экзотических путей, чем пхова, чтобы поймать кайф от жизни и посмотреть на мир другими глазами. Масса хороших психологических тренингов, например.

----------


## Per Se

> Я познакомилась сама с собой.


Это похоже как если человек никогда не испытывавший любви, вдруг открыл её в своем сердце?

----------


## Per Se

> Я просто констатировал факт: если человек цепляется за ощущения, это не практика Дхармы. Об этом, кстати, любит напоминать Оле Нидал.


Но ведь и если он изо всех сил осознанно уничтожает мысли и чувства вместо того чтобы позволять им появляться и исчезать, наслаждаясь свободной игрой ума, это тоже цепляние. Просто другое. Я не прав?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А зачем осознанно уничтожать мысли и чувства? Об этом и речи не было. Зачем вы вычитываете у собеседника то, чего он не писал?

----------


## Шаман

> Но ведь и если он изо всех сил осознанно уничтожает мысли и чувства вместо того чтобы позволять им появляться и исчезать, наслаждаясь свободной игрой ума, это тоже цепляние. Просто другое. Я не прав?


Для того, чтобы наслаждаться свободной игрой ума, сперва нужно освободить этот самый ум. Если посмотреть в историю, то это мало кому удавалось без особых проблем.
Разве что вот некоторым современным европейцам сотоварищи. Там Марпа с Миларепой рядом не стояли.
Сейчас ум можно освободить, просто пройдя Пхову. Достигается уровень сразу как минимум Друкпа Кюнле  :Smilie: 
Ну а те, кто не способен к такой практике, тем не нужно ходить на Пхову, а заниматься у традиционных учителей.

----------


## Per Se

> Зачем вы вычитываете у собеседника то, чего он не писал?


Дело в том что при всей жесткости и оценочности фраза "Ни за что не поменяю это впечатление на другое. Оно - особенное." 
гораздо мягче нежели фраза "Всё, на этом подлинная практика медитации заканчивается". 

"Всё" это всё. совсем всё, а человеку только-то и надо что напомнить цитату "... мы не оцениваем их..."

А если уж почитать, то вот, например:
http://psylib.org.ua/books/choki01/txt04.htm
"Какой бы практикой мы не занимались, должны появляться знаки достижения. В контексте "основы пути-созревания плода" эти знаки появляются в результате практики. Когда далеко уйдешь по пути, получаешь результаты созревания плода." 
Только лишь.
А вы прям так сразу — фсё! кина не будет.  :Smilie: 

Вы наверняка читали это http://www.mahamudra.ru/biblio/kunzig.html , а я вероятно нашел неподходящие слова, чтобы выразить свою точку зрения.
Сожалею.

----------


## Per Se

> Для того, чтобы наслаждаться свободной игрой ума, сперва нужно освободить этот самый ум. Если посмотреть в историю, то это мало кому удавалось без особых проблем.
> Разве что вот некоторым современным европейцам сотоварищи. Там Марпа с Миларепой рядом не стояли.
> Сейчас ум можно освободить, просто пройдя Пхову. Достигается уровень сразу как минимум Друкпа Кюнле 
> Ну а те, кто не способен к такой практике, тем не нужно ходить на Пхову, а заниматься у традиционных учителей.


Э-э-э... Возможно, я вновь пытаюсь прочесть то о чем человек не писал, или демонстрирую http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10687, но ИМХО, за каждым вашим высказанным тут словом — не один десяток невысказанных. Вы меня запутываете.  :Frown: 
А на тему статистики есть забавный штрих. "Существуют три вида лжи. 1. Простая ложь. 2. Гнусная ложь. 3.Статистика." Дело в том что тут не транзитивная логика. Закон поведения сообщеста не описывает (не прогнозирует) на 100% поведение индивидуума несмотря на то что выводится из его поведения.

----------


## Роман К

На самом деле Нендро приносит те же ощущения, только не за 4 дня, а за 2-3 года (делаю медленно, ленивый...), но Пхова конечно особенная практика. Раздвигает границы .. это точно. Особенно удивило, как незаметно от других плачут здоровые мужики.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я сказал не что кина не будет, а что не надо застревать на одном фильме. Кстати, результат, когда человек ощущает свою избранность, нереальность окружающих людей и реальность Ладожского озера, не могу назвать успешным результатом пховы.

Если уж хотите учиться у Оле Нидала и получать пхову от него, то ради Амитабхи, не читайте всё, что пишут его ученики. Оле один, а русских "радостных йогинов" тысячи. Среди них есть и такие, которые считают, что на шестой своей пхове имеют право бухать напропалую и выкидывать бутылки в окно на головы прохожих, хотя Оле этого никогда не говорил.

Слушайте объяснения самого Оле. Опирайтесь на описания знаков практики в текстах тибетского буддизма. Без страха и ожидания примите свой опыт, свои впечатления. А не коллекционируйте заранее чужие - это может стать помехой успешной практике.

"Какой бы практикой мы ни занимались, должны появляться знаки достижения", - это разве обещание, что знаки непременно будут?? Это описание, как должна работать успешная практика. Есть множество возможных препятствий для успеха. В частности, нарушения самайи учителем, нарушения в самой передаче практики, чего в случае с Нидалом предостаточно. Эта тема подробно обсуждалась *здесь*, повторяться не хочу.

----------


## Шаман

> На самом деле Нендро приносит те же ощущения, только не за 4 дня, а за 2-3 года (делаю медленно, ленивый...), но Пхова конечно особенная практика. Раздвигает границы .. это точно. Особенно удивило, как незаметно от других плачут здоровые мужики.


Мой учитель по цигуну показывал ещё и не такие фокусы по работе с энергией. Чего только с людьми не творилось!
Однако то, что он показывал, он никаким боком не относил к буддизму  :Wink: 

Однако для того, чтобы поменять сознание и освободить ум, фокусов недостаточно.

----------


## Per Se

> Я сказал не что кина не будет, а что не надо застревать на одном фильме. Кстати, результат, когда человек ощущает свою избранность, нереальность окружающих людей и реальность Ладожского озера, не могу назвать успешным результатом пховы.


Мне видится, что вы не совсем верно прочли сообщение от Светы Белоконевой.

И спасибо, что не стали повторяться. Особенно если посмотреть на сегодняшний Тибет, становится очевиднее, что все мы люди... Но разве это меняет суть? Разве стослоговая мантра от этого меняется?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Друзья мои, а не мог бы кто-нибудь из участников предыдущих ретритов ламы Оле по Пхове рассказать, как они проходят... Интересует все - от условий проживания до общего впечатления от мероприятий. Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И спасибо, что не стали повторяться. Особенно если посмотреть на сегодняшний Тибет


Вы по ссылке всё-таки сходите. При чём тут Тибет и "все мы люди", вообще не понял.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Друзья мои, а не мог бы кто-нибудь из участников предыдущих ретритов ламы Оле по Пхове рассказать, как они проходят... Интересует все - от условий проживания до общего впечатления от мероприятий. Спасибо!


Обычно это - палаточный городок, все приезжают со своими палатками, спальными мешками, кариматами, подушками для медитации и т.д. Хотя в 2000-м пхова под Москвой проходила на территории санатория, поэтому можно было жить в его корпусах в цивильных условиях. 

На территории лагеря организуются душевые кабинки, туалеты, кипяток 24 часа в сутки, кафе с горячим питанием, чаем и блинами, шашлычные, дхарма-шоп и т.д.

Царит очень теплая, доброжелательная, наполненная радостью и любовью атмосфера, радуги в небе и внутри. Ученики Оле, как он сам говорит, в основном - это люди, в которых преобладает эмоция привязанности и желания, поэтому все вокруг при встрече обнимаются, целуются и все очень рады тебя видеть. Хотя последнее, возможно, мое субъективное ощущение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Per Se

> Вы по ссылке всё-таки сходите. При чём тут Тибет и "все мы люди", вообще не понял.


Сходил, благодарю. Ощущение как будто первоклассник попал на круглый стол физиков-ядерщиков. Матёрых таких!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо, Дим! 

Просто никогда не думал, что после Намкая Норбу, Чоки Нима, Чоги Ринпоче и других Учителей захочу поехать на Пхову к ламе Оле.... Странно складываются кармические причины.... Давно меня ждала встреча с линией ЕС Кармапы... Вот, дозрел потихоньку... 

А еще кто-нибудь из участников предыдущих Пхов может что-нибудь рассказать? Предварительные членские взносы, как в ДО? Членские билеты общины? :-)  Размер добровольных подношений? :-) ... Предварительные практики перед Пховой (лунги получены)... Ну поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Олеся

> Спасибо, Дим! 
> 
> Просто никогда не думал, что после Намкая Норбу, Чоки Нима, Чоги Ринпоче и других Учителей захочу поехать на Пхову к ламе Оле.... Странно складываются кармические причины.... Давно меня ждала встреча с линией ЕС Кармапы... Вот, дозрел потихоньку... 
> 
> А еще кто-нибудь из участников предыдущих Пхов может что-нибудь рассказать? Предварительные членские взносы, как в ДО? Членские билеты общины? :-)  Размер добровольных подношений? :-) ... Предварительные практики перед Пховой (лунги получены)... Ну поделитесь, пожалуйста!


Сам курс можно оплатить предварительно (узнайте об этом в вашем местном центре КК) - это дешевле, чем непосредственно по приезду (всегда нужны средства для создания инфрастуктуры для цивильного проживания). Членские взносы - если вы член центра КК. Размер добровольных подношений - на то они и добровольные. А если таки решите ехать, рекомендую поехать на стройретрит перед курсом (начинается примерно за месяц перед пховой, поехать помочь можно на любой срок), тогда ваше пребывание в Чистой стране будет дольше!

----------


## Олеся

А еще можно наглядно увидеть здесь http://photo.buddhism.ru/

----------


## Гьялцен

> Сейчас ум можно освободить, просто пройдя Пхову. Достигается уровень сразу как минимум Друкпа Кюнле 
> Ну а те, кто не способен к такой практике, тем не нужно ходить на Пхову, а заниматься у традиционных учителей.


Не пойму, вы отрицаете пхову как метод или пхову в передаче Оле Нидала? Многие традиционные учителя дают пхову, в том числе и в России.
Другое дело, что зачастую сами ученики создают вокруг этой практики ореол мистицизма, что ли.

----------


## Вова Л.

Тот же Оле говорит, что о своих переживаниях (особенно от Пховы) нечего ляпать где не попадя и вообще лучше никому по возможности не рассказывать...

----------


## Шаман

> Не пойму, вы отрицаете пхову как метод или пхову в передаче Оле Нидала? Многие традиционные учителя дают пхову, в том числе и в России.
> Другое дело, что зачастую сами ученики создают вокруг этой практики ореол мистицизма, что ли.


В данном случае я только хотел заметить, что нельзя определить результативность практики и её "буддийскость" по тому, как людей колбасит на этой самой практике. Точно так же, и даже круче, колбасит людей на практиках некоторых современных экстрасенсов или психологов. Как в этом случае меняется ум, можно только гадать. Хотя по проявлениям люди заявляют, что "практика работает",

----------

Kарма Дордже (23.12.2008)

----------


## Лора

Спасибо всем, так живо отозвавшимся на мое ностальгическое описание пховы. Сразу становится яснее, что в большой семье щелкать не надо, а то залюбят до смерти. Это было все равно чудесно, потому что я была еще более "недоразвитая", чем сейчас(совсем новичок), и поехать было оч-чень сложно, и озеро было дивным. Продвинутые господа, а почему нельзя получать удовольствие от процесса? Я пришла к буддизму через(одна из ступеней) чтение притч, помнится, там много про осознанность говорилось. Почему нельзя осознавая (по крайней мере очень стараясь) получать радость от процесса? Будда запретил? Или практика возможна только с фанатизмом и надрывом, слезой и кашлем? Еще до буддизма стало получаться просто радоваться : о, солнышко встало!, а вот дождик пошел, хоть и мокро,но для урожая хорошо. В чем проблема-то? В том, что не все на одинаковом уровне и скорости разные? И кто сказал, что это плохо?  Мне просто захотелось по-де-лить-ся приятными переживаниями, жаль, что мое угощение не подошло для ваших фигур. Будем беречь талию! Но все равно спасибо, честно!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Никто не запрещал получать удовольствие от процесса, просто привязанность к удовольствию и отвращение к "слезам и кашлю" - две ноги, которыми мы идём по сансаре. И превращать практику в кайфоловство - не буддийский подход.

----------


## Лора

Ок, шеф, все ясно, хотя и до предупреждения так и было. Наша сангха очень внимательна к новичкам. :Smilie:  Меня расстреляли на всякий случай. Повод повспоминать свои подобные шалости.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я не шеф, не расстрельщик, и не продвинутый, просто прокомментировал ваш постинг со своей колокольни - на то и форум. Не всё же сливаться в экстазе.  :Smilie:  И, кстати, я давно уже не в вашей сангхе, так что смело можете отбросить всё написанное как ересь.

----------


## Лора

Дмитрий, это ведь не очень и важно, в нашей сангхе ты или в соседней. Про шефа и расстрельщика была шутка, жаль, я не прицепила смайлик. Кстати, ты здорово писал про свое путешествие в Индию. Да Вы поэт, Дмитрий!
А главное, это наша мотивация - зачем мы здесь все общаемся. Я думаю, чтобы учиться самим и помочь ближнему по возможности. Включая и дружеский пинок.(это шутка, Дмитрий!)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Путешествие было не моё,  :Smilie:  там в самом начале указан автор размещённого рассказа - Вика Асадова.

----------


## Per Se

> Тот же Оле говорит, что о своих переживаниях (особенно от Пховы) нечего ляпать где не попадя и вообще лучше никому по возможности не рассказывать...


Я не знал об этом. Спасибо.

----------


## Per Se

> Обычно это - палаточный городок, все приезжают со своими палатками, спальными мешками, кариматами, подушками для медитации и т.д. Хотя в 2000-м пхова под Москвой проходила на территории санатория, поэтому можно было жить в его корпусах в цивильных условиях. 
> 
> На территории лагеря организуются душевые кабинки, туалеты, кипяток 24 часа в сутки, кафе с горячим питанием, чаем и блинами, шашлычные, дхарма-шоп и т.д.
> 
> Царит очень теплая, доброжелательная, наполненная радостью и любовью атмосфера, радуги в небе и внутри. Ученики Оле, как он сам говорит, в основном - это люди, в которых преобладает эмоция привязанности и желания, поэтому все вокруг при встрече обнимаются, целуются и все очень рады тебя видеть. Хотя последнее, возможно, мое субъективное ощущение.


Спасибо. в 2008 это тоже будет палаточный городок? И, есть опыт в какую сумму (без дороги) это может обойтись?

----------


## Лора

Люди добрые, скажите, а как быть с животными?
У меня кот, ему 17 лет, большой друг и защитник, но время....
Последние полгода стал приходить со мной медитировать. Серьезно! Причем регулярно по вечерам(утром у него другие дела). Мы шутим, что кот решил карму поправить, но если серьезно?
Его уход все равно состоится, а как ему помочь или просто приятно сделать?
Котам, как я слышала, пхову не делают.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Коты часто приходят, когда практикой занимаешься, есть такое дело  :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Его уход все равно состоится, а как ему помочь или просто приятно сделать?
> Котам, как я слышала, пхову не делают.


Когда придёт время, читайте коту напоследок ОМ АМИ ДЭВА ХРИ  :Wink:  Или ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУНГ, для лучшего перерождения, как Ченрезиг делал для червей  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Спасибо. в 2008 это тоже будет палаточный городок? И, есть опыт в какую сумму (без дороги) это может обойтись?


На пховах Оле в палаточном городке всегда живет основная масса людей. бывают еще санаторные корпуса, но в основном с номерами для пенсионеров, детей и т.д. На некоторых курсах за палатку берут оплату( давно я ездил, было руб. 30 в день), на других это бесплатно. Сам курс- руб. 1200-1500. Питание- иногда бывает санаторная столовая, или сами буддисты организуют "полевую кухню". Кипяток бесплатно.

----------


## Per Se

> Когда придёт время, читайте коту напоследок ОМ АМИ ДЭВА ХРИ  Или ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУНГ, для лучшего перерождения, как Ченрезиг делал для червей


Лама Оле читал ОМ АМИ ДЭВА ХРИ погибшей собаке. У него в книжке "открытие..." про это есть.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Читать мантры животным нужно не "когда придет время", а все время  :Smilie: 
Читать мантры, после этого дуть на них, освящать воду и брызгать на них, ставить им слушать мантры и сутры. 
Про помощь животным есть у ламы Сопы Ринпоче в книге "Абсолютное исцеление"

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Люди добрые, скажите, а как быть с животными?
> У меня кот, ему 17 лет, большой друг и защитник, но время....
> Последние полгода стал приходить со мной медитировать. Серьезно! Причем регулярно по вечерам(утром у него другие дела). Мы шутим, что кот решил карму поправить, но если серьезно?
> Его уход все равно состоится, а как ему помочь или просто приятно сделать?
> Котам, как я слышала, пхову не делают.


Пхову делают всем, это лишь вопрос умения. Я лично делал пхову собаке, коту и ворону. Приходилось и другие ритуалы читать умершим котам.

----------


## Ондрий

> Коты часто приходят, когда практикой занимаешься, есть такое дело


Таки да! ) Но я знаю, почему мой кошан приходит. Потому что я сел на "его" подушку  - он на ней дрыхнет, пока меня нет. И кресло его и диван его "и все что в холодильнике тоже мое" (С).

Собака подходит к человеку чтобы поиграть, кот - чтобы клянчить пожрать.

----------


## Лора

> Спасибо. в 2008 это тоже будет палаточный городок? И, есть опыт в какую сумму (без дороги) это может обойтись?


В прошлом году у меня ушло где-то 500 руб. на закупку всяких продуктов длительного хранения(чай в пакетах, каша в них же, консервы..), на курсе работали 3 кафе, цена за обед в среднем была 70-100 руб., но в перерывах между сессиями такие очереди! Хорошо бы взять с собой термос, кипяток был все время, а это при наличии консервов и печенья - уже завтрак. Курс стоил 1500(только пхова) если платишь через центр заранее, на месте - немного дороже.

----------


## Лора

Собака подходит к человеку чтобы поиграть, кот - чтобы клянчить пожрать.[/QUOTE]

Категорически не согласна. Поесть они конечно же все не дураки, но, господа!, как виртуозно они выполняют СВОЮ работу! Мой кошатина явно считает нас всех недоумками, следит, чтобы мы не повышали голоса, меня проверяет в ванной комнате, лапой вытягивает из воды. А их докторская функция? Давненько я имела болячку, вялотекущую, но неприятную, лечению поддавалась слегка(8 лет), потом кот за меня взялся, и через 3 месяца врачи не нашли проблемы. Большой был подарок, чесслово!
У меня иногда ощущение, что это Они нас себе берут, а не мы их :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

ИМХО, немножко странный выбор сделали для места проведения буддийского, да еще и вадржаяновского мероприятия. Пусть на меня не оибжаются местные жители, но Краснодарский край  последнее время имел репутацию региона с множественными ксенфобско-фашиствующими элементами, тесно связанными с "внутренней" политикой руководства. 

http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/analyticstext/...id/621309.html
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,...969297,00.html




> На уровне исполнительной власти мы ярко выраженных ксенофобов за исключением губернатора Краснодарского края Александр Ткачева не видим. Ткачев в своем крае совершенно безнаказанно осуществляет открытую политику этнической дискриминации. Он действительно убежденный ксенофоб и пришел к власти на ксенофобских лозунгах. Известны его заявления, когда он говорил, что фамилии, оканчивающиеся на "дзе", "швили", "оглы", незаконные, так же как и их носители. И такие заявления ему сходят с рук.


http://xeno.sova-center.ru/1ED6E3B/216049A/2161854




> Столь же абсурдными заявлениями был известен бывший губернатор Краснодарского края Николай Кондратенко. «Сионисты» в речах «батьки» были наделены столь демонизированными и абстрактными чертами, что, кажется, вовсе не имели отношения к каким-либо реальным евреям (кажется, когда Кондратенко действительно имел в виду именно евреев, он употреблял гораздо более редкий в его лексиконе термин «жидомасоны»). В коммунистическом «code language» явно наблюдается смешение смыслов: слово «сионист» означает и конкретно израильтянина, и еврея по происхождению, и *вообще любого «врага России»*.


http://usembassy.ru/bilateral/bilate...t_antisemitism




> В ходе думских выборов 2003 г. представители КПРФ также делали антисемитские заявления. Сенатор от Краснодарского края Николай Кондратенко возложил на сионизм и в целом на евреев вину за многие проблемы страны, обвинив советских евреев в содействии разрушению Советского Союза (публикация на эту тему появилась в ноябре 2003 г. в газете "Волгоградская трибуна").


*Александр Ткачев:*




> - Вы же сами видите: стоило нам сделать первые шаги по наведению порядка в миграционной сфере, как тут же попали под перекрестный огонь российских и зарубежных СМИ. Сразу послышались гневные упреки "адвокатов", которые защищают права всех и вся, кроме права русского человека быть хозяином на своей земле. Мероприятия по выявлению незаконных мигрантов безапелляционно объявляются "этническими чистками". Кубанских казаков, которые наводят порядок в своем доме, именуют "расистами". *В миграционном беспределе на территории России заинтересованы влиятельные международные силы*. Вынужденных искать пристанища людей легко втянуть в различные политические провокации, натравить на местную власть.


*Учитывая, что лама Оле с КК прочно застрял во всяких "сектоведческих" книжонках, как "тоталитарная секта", вполне возможно визиты всяких ряженых, типа казаков, "хоругвеносцев" и т.п. ... Не находите?*

----------


## Лора

По поводу Краснодарского края совершенно согласна, местное народонаселение нетерпимо до крайности. Такого воинствующего православия давно не видела в других местах( в сочетании с крайней же "необремененностью" мыслями). Вселяет надежду то, что ожидается пхова под Горячим ключом, а там много коренных жителей, совсем не русских. Ну и потом, с Краснодарским краем тоже что-то делать надо. 
Кстати, в Карелии местные тоже были крайне насторожены, постоянно приезжали всякие проверяющие, собака с милицией приходила... Через 3 дня и собаки, и омоновцы достигли гармонии с миром, расслабленно сидели у озера и никаких наркотиков уже не искали.
Ударим радугой по национализму?!

----------


## Eternal Jew

Из того же интерьвю Ткачева:




> По данным милиции, в крае действуют более 150 преступных группировок, многие из которых сколочены в основном из незаконных мигрантов. Мы вели и будем вести бескомпромиссную борьбу с нарушениями миграционного законодательства. И никакие "теоретики" не собьют нас с этого пути.


Я просто хочу напомнить всем присутствующим - если вы приезжаете в любой город, регион  и.т.п., то вы ОБЯЗАНЫ осуществить свою временную регистрацию по определенному адресу! ... Вспомните - сколько(?) дней можно жить без нее? ... Правильно! И поэтому без временной регистрации вы (при желании правоохранительных органов и наличии "политзаказа") - самый желанный для них клиент! :-) Предлог просто замечательный!

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я просто хочу напомнить всем присутствующим - если вы приезжаете в любой город, регион  и.т.п., то вы ОБЯЗАНЫ осуществить свою временную регистрацию по определенному адресу! ... Вспомните - сколько(?) дней можно жить без нее? ... Правильно!


3 месяца

----------


## Per Se

> с Краснодарским краем тоже что-то делать надо. 
> Кстати, в Карелии местные тоже были крайне насторожены, постоянно приезжали всякие проверяющие, собака с милицией приходила... Через 3 дня и собаки, и омоновцы достигли гармонии с миром, расслабленно сидели у озера и никаких наркотиков уже не искали.
> Ударим радугой по национализму?!


Думаю в том числе по-этому выбран Краснодарский край. Да и как им быть не настороженными. У нас почти вся страна такая. Настороженная. Исторические эксперименты даром не проходят.
Так что, предлагаю дать им искупаться в радужном свете.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> 3 месяца


... Черт возьми! Я старый и больной еврей - в голове за давность лет все перепуталось! Это в СССР был срок в 3 дня, если не ошибаюсь. А сейчас - да, действительно:

http://www.fmsrf.ru/document.asp?did=170

Прошу меня простить!

----------


## Per Se

> ... Черт возьми! Я старый и больной еврей - в голове за давность лет все перепуталось! Это в СССР был срок в 3 дня, если не ошибаюсь. А сейчас - да, действительно:
> 
> http://www.fmsrf.ru/document.asp?did=170
> 
> Прошу меня простить!


Ну и что, вы таки приедете или нам опять законы менять?  :Smilie:

----------


## Serg

Перед Пховой надо обязательно сделать предварительную практику, на Будду безграничного света.
пс кстати во время практики уже может произойти щелчок

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

Кто и когда передал Пхову Тенге Ринпоче?

----------


## Гьялцен

Я посмотрел в поиске, Ринпоче еще в Тибете до оккупации прошел 3-х летний ретрит под руководством предыдущего Тай Ситу Ринпоче Пема Вангчук. Следовательно, от него и получил основные передачи. Пхова скорее всего передавалась в комплексе 6-ти Поучений Наропы.
В 1974 году в Румтеке 16-й Кармапа даровал Тенга Ринпоче титул Дордже-лобпон.

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

Как это согласуется с линией передачи Пховы, приведённой здесь?

http://www.buddhism.ru/teach/phowa-lineage.php

Последним в линии назван Кхьенце До Нгаг Лингпа (1910-1991).

----------


## GROM

> Как это согласуется с линией передачи Пховы, приведённой здесь?
> 
> http://www.buddhism.ru/teach/phowa-lineage.php
> 
> Последним в линии назван Кхьенце До Нгаг Лингпа (1910-1991).


 А в чём проблема то?

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

В том, что по ссылке этой прямо не указано, от кого получили Пхову Аянг Тулку и Тенга Ринпоче. Можно предположить, что от Кхьенце До Нгаг Лингпа, но хотелось бы подтверждения.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Биография Аянга Тулку Ринпоче: что и у кого он получал.

Кхьенце До Нгаг Лингпа более известен под именем Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче.

----------


## Гьялцен

Хм...Я так понимаю, что помимо учителей основной линии преемственности многие ламы способны давать эту передачу. Как же обстоит дело?
Если речь зашла об Аянге Ринпоче, так Оле его передачу не использует, по его словам.

----------


## Иван

Из вышесказанного следует,что в июне 2008 года в Краснодарском крае вблизи Горячего ручья будет проводиться пхова, так?

----------


## GROM

> В том, что по ссылке этой прямо не указано, от кого получили Пхову Аянг Тулку и Тенга Ринпоче. Можно предположить, что от Кхьенце До Нгаг Лингпа, но хотелось бы подтверждения.


 :Smilie:  Не сомневайтесь в Тенга ринпоче и Аянге ринпоче.
Уверен--учений у них очень много и все аутентичные.
Просто перечислены в линии иерархи Лонгчен Нинтик,в самой линии наверняка были и есть прекрасные учителя которые не упомянуты.
п.с.конечно же от великого Дильго Кхенце ринпоче и Аянг ,И Тенга ринпоче получали учения,трудно было бы найти учителя который не получал.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Из вышесказанного следует,что в июне 2008 года в Краснодарском крае вблизи Горячего ручья будет проводиться пхова, так?


Горячего Ключа.
да, курс пховы с Ламой Оле Нидалом.
И примерно в это же время под Москвой возможен курс с Аянгом ринпоче.

----------


## Иван

> Горячего Ключа.
> да, курс пховы с Ламой Оле Нидалом.
> И примерно в это же время под Москвой возможен курс с Аянгом ринпоче.


А в какое время, в смысле в каких числах?

----------


## Олеся

смотрите здесь http://www.buddhism.ru/info/plans.php

----------


## Гьялцен

21-26  июня.

----------


## Лора

Перед курсом пховы в Горячем ключе будет городская лекция Ламы Оле в г.Ростове-на-Дону. Возможно, кто-то сможет приехать?(19.06)

----------


## Иван

> Надеюсь что смогу сделать это в июне 2008.


А кто еще из участников форума собирается в Горячий Ключ на курс пховы?

----------


## Ринаком

> А кто еще из участников форума собирается в Горячий Ключ на курс пховы?


Если это имеет значение - я собираюсь :Wink:

----------


## Лора

я тоже еду

----------


## Sanny

Народ, подскажите плиззз, какие предварительные практики перед принятием пховы, в каком объёме и последовательности

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

Если едешь на курс с Оле Нидалом, зайди в центр Карма-Кагью и купи медитацию на Будду Безграничного Света. Содержащуюся там мантру нужно повторить 111111 раз.

----------


## Лора

Только эту медитацию Оле просил обязательно выполнить.На прошлой пхове он настаивал на выполнении медитации в полном объеме. Но время еще есть, можно вполне успеть!

----------


## Per Se

> Если едешь на курс с Оле Нидалом, зайди в центр Карма-Кагью и купи медитацию на Будду Безграничного Света. Содержащуюся там мантру нужно повторить 111111 раз.


Если точнее то не 111111, а 100000. И надо не просто купить, а попросить объяснения и проделать с ведущим. Т.е. если вы скажете зачем пришли, вам во всём помогут.

----------


## Иван

Вот еще вопрос. Какого числа надо быть на месте?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Пхова это Тантрический метод, одна из Шести Йог Наропы. Мистер Оле Нидал предлагает практиковать тантрический метод без тантрического посвящения (он вообще не даёт тантрических посвящений). Забавная практика получается.

----------


## Гьялцен

В наше время многие учителя дают пхову открыто и не предваряя ее посвящениями. Например, в Москве  лама Йонтен Гьяцо много раз передавал пхову именно так. 
В нгондро Лонгчен Нингтик ( текст Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг) пхова вобще  отнесена  к предварительным практикам.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Традиционно Пхова является тантрической практикой, это одна из Шести Йог Наропы. Я не знаю, может быть и тут в более поздних интерпретациях найдётся что-то вроде "другой линии передачи" (как в случае с Дзог Па Чен По в обращённом Бон), но Пхова это ведь всё же одна из Шести Йог Наропы, для практики которой всё же нужно посвящение. Это если практиковать Пхову как тантрический метод, а Пхова как не-тантра... ну, я даже не знаю...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Сон разума рождает чудовищ...  :Smilie: 
Пхова Лонгчен Нингтик, которую передаёт Оле Нидал, вообще не относится к линии Наропы. Кстати, в бонпо (я не понял, что такое "обращённый" бон? куда обращённый?) тоже есть своя древняя традиция пховы.

----------


## Alex

Тут дело не в том, относится та или иная линия передачи пховы к шести йогам, а в том, насколько велика вероятность успешного применения этой техники для конкретного практикующего. Можно вполне себе получить те или иные знаки при прижизненной практике пховы - но фишка-то в том, что это ведь, так сказать, "тренировка". 

Время для пховы приходит тогда, когда в момент смерти праны уже "стянулись" в неразрушимое бинду. Для того, чтобы сделать пхову, практик должен, во-первых, реально уметь с этими самыми пранами работать, а, во-вторых, быть в состоянии осознанности. Соответствующие способности появляются не просто так, благодаря вере в силу линии, а благодаря практике дзогрима, начиная с туммо.

Иначе "полученная" пхова так и останется, образно говоря, миллионом долларов, лежащим в сломанном банкомате.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.03.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сон разума рождает чудовищ... 
> Пхова Лонгчен Нингтик, которую передаёт Оле Нидал, вообще не относится к линии Наропы. Кстати, в бонпо (я не понял, что такое "обращённый" бон? куда обращённый?) тоже есть своя древняя традиция пховы.


Угумс. А если внимательно посмотреть текст Кюнзанг Ламей Жалунг, то станет ясно, что видов пховы достаточно много. Да и такие тексты также встречаются в собрании Ринчхен Тердзё Чхенмо. Правда очень не уверен, что эта практика относится к предварительным. В тибетском варианте текста она включается как дополнительная глава.
Оле передает как раз тот текст, который там разъясняется достаточно хорошо. За исключением линии передачи. А у Наропы в устных комментариях пхова разъясняется совместно с практикой дронгджуг.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Традиционно Пхова является тантрической практикой, это одна из Шести Йог Наропы


Вы ошибаетесь, думая, что пхова как принципиальный метод принадлежит исключительно Шести йогам Наропы. Наропа лишь включил ее в свой цикл как метод для тех, у кого не получилось реализовать предыдущие 5 йог. Но помимо этого метода, есть пхова 5 сил (добродетелй), это самый простой метод, связанный с Амитабхой. Есть пхова чистой земли Акшобхьи, которая называется Абхирати. Есть пхова небес Кхечари, связанная с Ваджрайогини. Есть "пхова ветра", силовой метод овладения пранами, реализация которого, меж тем, как говорил мне мой Учитель, совершенно не свидетельствует о степени просветленности практикующего. И т. д.

----------


## Per Se

> Пхова это Тантрический метод, одна из Шести Йог Наропы. Мистер Оле Нидал предлагает практиковать тантрический метод без тантрического посвящения (он вообще не даёт тантрических посвящений). Забавная практика получается.


Лама Оле Нидал даёт Пхову с разрешения своих Высоких Учителей. 
Я полагаю, что степень "забавности" подобного может быть обсуждаема не на нашем с вами уровне. 

Мы же с вами - свободные люди, не так ли?

----------


## Гьялцен

Что интересно, сейчас некоторые ламы дают даже туммо без посвящений и прибежища.

----------


## Alex

...что не есть хорошо.

----------


## Akimi

Не могу найти на сайте схему проезда в Г.Ключ и какое-нибудь описание более менее внятное что к чему.
Кроме даты и "Пхова".
Подскажите плс.

Интересует именно схема проезда и какие-либо возможные подробности про дорогу и возможно что с собой взять надо.

----------


## Akimi

> Перед курсом пховы в Горячем ключе будет городская лекция Ламы Оле в г.Ростове-на-Дону. Возможно, кто-то сможет приехать?(19.06)


Подскажите как туда попасть? Опять же интересует карта местности время и сумма денег если она необходима.

Если можно в личку .)

Спасибо. Разобралась.

----------


## Dubravka

> Перед Пховой надо обязательно сделать предварительную практику, на Будду безграничного света.
> пс кстати во время практики уже может произойти щелчок


 Что значит щелчок???
Я сейчас готовлюсь к Пхове, очень тяжело вызвать желание оказаться в сердце красного будды... хоть ты тресни, не могу себе представить сконцентрированное исполнение всех желаний(((( и чтобы мне туда захотелось(((

----------


## Serg

Как говорил Оле   очень желательно , хотя далеко не все ее сделали перед первой пховой, сделать эту практику, на Будду безграничного света,и не надо ничего ожидать и напрягаться, это полезная подготовка перед пховой

----------


## Per Se

> Что значит щелчок???
> Я сейчас готовлюсь к Пхове, очень тяжело вызвать желание оказаться в сердце красного будды... хоть ты тресни, не могу себе представить сконцентрированное исполнение всех желаний(((( и чтобы мне туда захотелось(((


Под щелчком я имел ввиду примерно вот что. Как в машине салонное зеркало заднего вида переключаешь в "ночной" режим. Вроде видишь теже машины сзади а "щелк" и восприятие изменилось. 
А с желанием оказаться в сердце Опаме... Ты ведь хочешь пройти Пхову? Желание оказаться в сердце Опаме — это квинтессенция желания Пховы. Попробуй так.

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

и я еду)))Даже на конец строй ретрита попадаю.Кстати,лекция еще будет в Краснодаре 26 числа и,поговаривают в Элисте :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Волков

Жалко, Андрей, что я в краснодарскую Пхову не вписываюсь
так бы, глядишь, и отожгли бы там маленько  :Wink:

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Ничего,как-нибудь отожжем)))

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> Не могу найти на сайте схему проезда в Г.Ключ и какое-нибудь описание более менее внятное что к чему.
> Кроме даты и "Пхова".
> Подскажите плс.


лови
http://www.buddhism.ru/info/shownews.php?id=1368





> Вы ошибаетесь, думая, что пхова как принципиальный метод принадлежит исключительно Шести йогам Наропы. Наропа лишь включил ее в свой цикл ... просветленности практикующего. И т. д.


  Ну сморозил. С кем не бывает? Извени Нандзен. Знаю, виноват. Простите.

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Пхова под Горячим ключом закончилась)))

----------


## Lhazin

> Пхова под Горячим ключом закончилась)))


Можно продолжить http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....429#post214429

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Практический учитель, имеющий реальный опыт и дающий реальные практики.


А что это за уникальное везение такое? Разве десятки лам-тибетцев, приезжающих в СНГ, - люди без реального опыта? Тот же Аянг Ринпоче, например, у которого Оле Нидал и получил когда-то "реальную практику" пховы.




> И весь этот мусор в мозгах, весь этот балЛаст концепций


Речь об элементарных сведениях о традиции, к которой вы себя относите, - о тибетском буддизме. Как говорится, учите матчасть. Пхова как метод издревле практикуется даже в бон. Что уж говорить об остальных, буддийских линиях Тибета. А пхова, которую передаёт Оле, вообще ньингмапинская и не имеет отношения к Наропе и его Шести йогам.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.03.2014)

----------


## Per Se

> А что это за уникальное везение такое? Разве десятки лам-тибетцев, приезжающих в СНГ, - люди без реального опыта? Тот же Аянг Ринпоче, например, у которого Оле Нидал и получил когда-то "реальную практику" пховы.
> 
> 
> Речь об элементарных сведениях о традиции, к которой вы себя относите, - о тибетском буддизме. Как говорится, учите матчасть. Пхова как метод издревле практикуется даже в бон. Что уж говорить об остальных, буддийских линиях Тибета. А пхова, которую передаёт Оле, вообще ньингмапинская и не имеет отношения к Наропе и его Шести йогам.


Дим, весь форум уже в курсе вашей точки зрения. Вы, безусловно, имеете не неё право. Но, право слово, ...

----------


## Шаман

> Дим, весь форум уже в курсе вашей точки зрения. Вы, безусловно, имеете не неё право. Но, право слово, ...


17-й кармапа (Ogyen Trinley Dorje) уже входит в силу.
Так что мне будет интересно, что будут делать последователи Нидала через пару лет со своим гонором =)
Конечно, Нидал может гордо отвергнуть, как он отвергает ламрим Гампопы, к примеру. Но уже не смешно, только печально.  :Confused:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дим, весь форум уже в курсе вашей точки зрения.


Какая "моя точка зрения"? К Оле Нидалу в данном случае никаких претензий нет. Просто очередной не в меру ревностный фэн несёт чушь и сам подставляет своего учителя.

Нанзед объяснил человеку, что он заблуждается насчёт пховы. Другой человек пришёл и объявил, что все знания ерунда, главное практика. А что же он практикует, в таком случае, если не знает, что такое пхова, сколько существует линий передачи и разновидностей?

----------

Kарма Дордже (23.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Конечно, Нидал может гордо отвергнуть, как он отвергает ламрим Гампопы, к примеру.


Разве Оле отвергает Драгоценное украшение? Лично слышал (пару лет назад), как он говорил, что это хорошая книжка, которую следует читать (хоть и добавил, что не стоит обращать внимание на то, что там говорится о сексе).

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> А что это за уникальное везение такое?


Возможность практиковать.




> А что же он практикует, в таком случае, если не знает, что такое пхова, сколько существует линий передачи и разновидностей?


 Какой ужас не знать разновидностей, и всё равно практиковать, да ещё и результаты получать. Пипец, во обнаглели.
- В таком стиле здесь общаться не принято, вы на буддийском форуме, а не на базаре. Устное предупреждение. - Д.К.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не передёргивайте. Ужас не в этом, а в том, что вы кичитесь своим невежеством и других к этому призываете. А результат пховы заключается не только в дырке на голове, но и в состоянии сознания. Если некоторые окромя гордыни и чувства избранности ничего показать не способны, значит, "практика" впрок не пошла.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.03.2014), Kарма Дордже (23.12.2008)

----------

